

Videos may make up 84 percent of Internet traffic by 2018 - adventured
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/10/us-internet-consumers-cisco-systems-idUSKBN0EL15E20140610

======
valarauca1
>Not all Internet traffic will be the same, according to the report. Internet
connected medical devices, for example, would have a different data profile
than video streaming, but a higher speed urgency.

That's some none too subtle bias there.

Also completely misunderstanding the issue, video files would be given special
treatment over medical data if the telecoms get their way and netflix coughs
up the money.

